# Adresse IP fixe ?



## chafpa (8 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac et une Time Capsule qui fait office de routeur, la box de mon FAI est paramétrée pour être modem uniquement.

Si je connecte mon iMac sur la TC en Ethernet, je peux lui attribué une adresse IP fixe sans problème. Pour info, tous mes appareils sont en IP fixes.

Par contre, si je veux connecter mon iMac en Wifi avec une adresse IP fixe, cela ne fonctionne jamais alors qu'en utilisant le DHCP je ne rencontre aucun problème.

Qu'est-ce qui coince ?

J'ai fais de longues recherches sur plusieurs forums et aussi sur le support de Apple sans trouver de réponse.

Pour info, mes adresses fixes sont :
- 192.168.1.1 Modem Neufbox
- 192.168.1.11 iMac Airport (ne veut rien savoir)
- 192.168.1.31 Portable PC sous Vista
- 192.168.1.41 Time Capsule
- 192.168.1.51 HDD Multimédia Dune
- 192.168.1.61 Portable PC sous Seven
- 192.168.1.71 iMac Ethernet ( fonctionne impecc)
- 192.168.1.81 Ampli A/V Yamaha
- 192.168.1.91 Décodeur satellite Vu+ Duo

Si un connaisseur a une idée, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2012)

Chez moi, pas de souci... mon iMac se connecte à ma borne Airport Extreme et est paramétré en IP fixe (cf copie d'écran de la partie Réseau dans Preferences Système de l'iMac)


----------



## drs (8 Juin 2012)

Au lieu de mettre l'option "utiliser DHCP avec une adresse manuelle", essaye avec l'option "manuellement" et remplit tous les champs toi meme.


----------



## chafpa (9 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Chez moi, pas de souci... mon iMac se connecte à ma borne Airport Extreme et est paramétré en IP fixe (cf copie d'écran de la partie Réseau dans Preferences Système de l'iMac)


Merci, ta solution est la bonne et mon adresse IP  fixe 192.168.1.11 est fonctionnelle.

@ drs, cette méthode, que j'utilisais, ne fonctionne pas pour le Wifi, celle de Remy est ok.


----------



## drs (9 Juin 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> @ drs, cette méthode, que j'utilisais, ne fonctionne pas pour le Wifi, celle de Remy est ok.



Si cette solution (adresse manuelle) ne fonctionne pas, c'est que tu t'es trompé quelque part. Je viens de vérifier, ça fonctionne sur mon iphone et sur mon mac en ip fixe.


----------

